# Bill Hughes, music contractor & copyist, died this week



## JJP (Feb 11, 2018)

For those of you who work in TV in Hollywood, Bill Hughes died this week. He was a music contractor and copyist who loomed large over the live TV business for decades contracting or doing music prep for the Oscars, Emmys, Grammys, Dancing With the Stars, The Dean Martin Show, Christmas in Washington, and countless TV specials and award shows since the 1960s.

Bill was the man other copyists, music contractors, and even union officials called when there was a tricky question, because there was a good chance he had seen it or knew how to handle it. He was also the person people often loathed to call when they were busy because he'd probably keep them on the phone forever sharing stories. 

Bill was still active and working on this year's Oscars up until the last couple weeks. Some people loved Bill, some hated him; but nearly everyone associated with music for live TV in any way knew him, worked with him, worked for him, or dealt with him at some point. If they didn't, they at least knew his name.

Numerous Hollywood music copyists for generations spent at least some time working in Bill's office. JoAnne Kane got her start with Bill Hughes before striking out on her own. When the previous Oscars producer, who knew Bill only as a contractor, asked JoAnne if Bill was also a copyist, her reply was, "He taught ME!"

As a contractor, Bill always did his best to see that the musicians under him got every penny they were due according their contract. On at least one occasion he even hired his own lawyer to represent them against producers who didn't pay properly. That is something that cannot be said for most contractors in live TV today.

No word yet on any memorial gathering. My guess is it won't happen until after the Oscars.


----------

